# 15 week old pup with upset tum



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi just looking for any advice/experience with vizsla diarrhea. Oscar is 15 weeks old tomorrow, he started with diarrhea (no vomiting) on Tuesday for no "apparent" reason. On previous vet advice I switched to chicken & boiled rice but this did not help. I took him to the vet on Wednesday who checked his, tummy and temperature, which were both normal. He gave me a syringe of something to line his intestines and told me not to worry about the small amount of blood seen in the end of his stool, saying that this was probably due to burst blood vessels from straining. He also said that he may have a food intolerance and recommended changing food, which I am gradually doing. Today, Thursday, Oscar still has diarrhea, just when I think there is a slight improvement it seems to go back to watery stuff again. He is fine in himself, hungry and drinking normally. I am reading conflicting advice on many websites, and alot of it is at odds from the advice from my vet. Has anyone had a similar experience? I am wondering whether to get a second opinion. Any advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Talking solely from experience of my pup, when he was younger his poo would be firm one day and liquid the next even though he was on TOTW. It's only since I've been giving him the occasional raw egg on his food and chicken necks for dinner that his poos are frequently firm. It took a long time for his tummy to figure itself out, but he always ate and drank well, looked healthy and had loads of energy.

You'll get better advice, and it's great you're taking it seriously because puppies can dehydrate quickly, but in my case it sorted itself out as he got older and we figured out what food suited him best.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The last puppy I raised (a long time ago) went through a terrible bout of diarrhea that was so bad I feared for her life. Just the dehydration can be fatal. Called an emergency Vet and was told to go to the pharmacy and buy a bottle of Kaopectate and a baby ear dropper. Then I had to give my puppy the Kaopectate orally, using the dropper. It worked like a charm, and she was soon fine. I don't know if Oscar's is that bad, though. Nevertheless, it's nice to have this info in your puppy care arsenal.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

When our guy was that young he too would have inconsistent poops. One would be fine and the next would be runny and he never showed any signs of it bothering him - always ate and drank well and LOTS of puppy energy. We started adding probiotics to his food, as well as canned pumpkin which helped increase the consistency of solid poops. If the issue is not severe it might be worth a try. We always keep a can of pumpkin on hand just in case


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Pending your pup has a negative fecal sample..... We do rice/ potato/ pumpkin purée until stool is solid and this can take a day or 2. Once stool firm, we add chicken. Then we start mixing in a little kibble. No treats or chews.


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds like a typical puppy. Who knows what they are eating around the house / yard too. You will seesaw between "normal" and runny stool for awhile... Pop a bottle of champagne when you have a good poop, question the meaning of life and all your food / treat strategies when you get a couple bad ones  

What kibble are you feeding him? Some of the active dog foods have really high protein levels and this can overwhelm developing digestive systems. Bronson had similar irregularity issue around that age and we tried the good ol pumpkin, rice, boiled chicken breast, etc routine and none of that really made a difference. Then we backed the protein content of his kibble down from 31%ish to 24% and it made a huge difference. You just have to experiment a little because every dog is different.


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Ruthie,
Congrats on the new pup. My V, Duke, is now 6 months old. 
He, too, had a rough time with diarrhea. It was awful. We figured out that he had intolerance to grains and we went through several different kibbles. He is now on the Fromm's no grain kibble and doing great. Duke also had some hives along with the diarrhea which now have disappeared. 

I wish you the best of luck with Oscar. I'm sure he will adjust. It's good you are reaching out for info. This group is wonderful and I received lots of great feedback from some of the experienced Viszla owners.


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all and thank you so much for replies and advice. Oscar seems to be coming through the other side of this episode fortunately. Oscar came to me weaned on Arden Grange puppy kibble which I continued with, the vet has suggested Wainwrights salmon and potato for more sensitive tummies which I am in the process of weaning him onto, he does seem to like this more and the kibble size is smaller so I presume easier to digest. I met another viz owner this morning in the park (oh how excited I get when I see another one!) Was great to talk to her as well and find out that she has been through this. I so appreciate the support that this forum gives, you are all amazing! Thanks


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 9 months old and we still go between solid and runny poo. She has been consistently on Oven Baked holistic kibble. Whole chicken and grain free..... all the good stuff. It was really bad when she was younger. We could not give her anything other than her kibble. We even went through her eating her own waste and that of the cats too! You just have to be very careful and find what works, I promise you it will get better as they get older. Dharma was also the runt of the litter so I think she had more problems too.


----------



## haney51 (Feb 21, 2014)

im going through pretty much the same ordeal. blood and slime coming out 

our problem was the breeder told us to soak the beta puppy food for an hour when and we checked the bag it said moisten. we soaked it for too long and he ate the food and had next to no water first couple of days.

vet gave us the meds in the syringe which didn't help too much. we have been changing his food from beta to wainwright puppy food. 

i dont know if its been the change in food or just the time scale but it cleared up in about 7 days


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

We soak half the amount in boiling water then drain it and mix in the other half as it is, also with a bit of puppy meat. Oscar is now on the mend, but it is hard to tell if the problem just ran it's course of whether the changes we made have worked. From what I've picked up on here I'm now expecting these kinds of problems for a while, it's just hard to work out when the vet is necessary as can be quite costly ...


----------

